# Community > RIP >  margaret URLICH

## gsp follower

of peking man and a solo artist  of cancer at 57 
i hope she died pain free  and surrounded by love
her songs and performances peppered my late 20,s and 30,s 
escaping was a song i will love for ever
 right up there with MJ,s'' will you be there'' 
sad cos she moved to auzzie and later taught music there and all she gets in nz is a 30 second soundbite
 she deserves so much more a real live wire and a great loss 
hope all my magarets are now together her my mum and my nana

----------


## Rushy

I was stunned when I heard this news yesterday..  She was a powerhouse vocalist and her and Annie Crummer together were dynamite.

----------


## Cigar

I was telling the missus how when I was rousying for the shearing gang on the home farm in December years back, Room That Echoes and We Built This City were played on the radio about every half hour. I checked the year of release of both and it was 1985!

----------


## 7mmsaum

I went to school with Bruno Lawrence’s kids Melissa and Thaddeus 

And it was with them that I met Margaret in a property not far from where I live now, lovely lady full of laughter and happiness 

She was always happy 

Hung out with her and other school mates when satellite spies came to town

Bic and Bo Runga were flatting in Wellington prob 10 yrs later and we met her again, same smile and happiness 

Was shocked to hear the bad news

----------


## Micky Duck

I was at highschool with Brunos Goddaughter..her dad was in blertha.

that make 3 very talented ladies we have lost this month.

Judith and Olivia  will be up there to welcome her into the choir

----------


## gsp follower

hope she gets at least a NZ music  awaerd named in her honour 
blerta used to be in a house down plimmerton beach man they opened our young eyes
 hippie ass buggers gorgeous scantily clad young woman AH MEMEMORIES.
bruno lawrence is a unforgetable lookin guy

----------


## kotuku

> hope she gets at least a NZ music  awaerd named in her honour 
> blerta used to be in a house down plimmerton beach man they opened our young eyes
>  hippie ass buggers gorgeous scantily clad young woman AH MEMEMORIES.
> bruno lawrence is a unforgetable lookin guy


you may be suprised but ian watkin of blerta fame has strong westcoast roots.

----------


## gsp follower

> you may be suprised but ian watkin of blerta fame has strong westcoast roots.


i knew there had to be a reason i didnt like him :O O:  :Thumbsup:  :Grin: 
maaaate

----------


## Maca49

> hope she gets at least a NZ music  awaerd named in her honour 
> blerta used to be in a house down plimmerton beach man they opened our young eyes
>  hippie ass buggers gorgeous scantily clad young woman AH MEMEMORIES.
> bruno lawrence is a unforgetable lookin guy


Bruno played drums at the Downtown club in Wellington for the Quincey Conserve. A regular Saturday night haunt, shit we had some great nights, what a mix of different souls, not many were of the R type, the bouncers were swift and mean,being thrown down the stairs was common.

----------


## gsp follower

> Bruno played drums at the Downtown club in Wellington for the Quincey Conserve. A regular Saturday night haunt, shit we had some great nights, what a mix of different souls, not many were of the R type, the bouncers were swift and mean,being thrown down the stairs was common.


quincy conserve jesus i havent heard or thought aboiut them in years;
them and hog snort rupert  golden harvest alistair riddell and space waltz. 
out on the street was a real nz attempt at a classic rock song,
the 1860 pub down lambton key phill o,brians brother the house bands bassist.
gettin on the sauce with the yank coast guard cutter crews 
night sight chips  spatze oh the clubs the woman the hangovers the emoty pockets

----------


## upnorth uplander

R.I.P my cuzzie

----------

